# what happened with REEFWATER in Guelph?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

is he in business or gone?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

That would be too bad as Dans a great guy.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

noticed that the web site is gone too.

Flavio needs too carry all his stock then.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> noticed that the web site is gone too.
> 
> Flavio needs too carry all his stock then.


that's right. It is time somebody will start to carry BRS stuff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Why not you Greg? I buy most of my dry goods from you anways!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Why not you Greg? I buy most of my dry goods from you anways!


Looks like BRS prices for dealers are to high and they do not want any and you can not make reasonable profit.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

You can if you get it delivered to Buffalo


----------

